# AX Men S&S Aqua Logging Defense Fund



## Walker1 (Apr 22, 2007)

This guy is a piece of work. He know has a defense fund set up on his website...lol :w00t:

http://www.ssaqualogging.com/


----------



## Ranzan (Mar 21, 2009)

Defense fund? 
Not a big fan of Axe men.........
X heli logger here but the show was very boring to watch


----------



## Walker1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ranzan said:


> Defense fund?


Washington State Department of Natural Resources seized approximately 20 logs and 34 other pieces of wood...lol

http://www.dnr.wa.gov/BusinessPermits/News/Pages/nr09_035.aspx


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Walker1 said:


> Washington State Department of Natural Resources seized approximately 20 logs and 34 other pieces of wood...lol
> 
> http://www.dnr.wa.gov/BusinessPermits/News/Pages/nr09_035.aspx



Since they have no more logs to sell that explains why the "products" tab on their web site is only featuring hats, t-shirts and posters.:laughing:

They no gotty no mo logs to sell

That guy is a real piece of work anyway


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

I love pops Jimmy...a real piece of work...my kind of folk:thumbsup:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Leave pops alone ... even if he is a hack logger..:boat:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha! That is funny as hell.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll send him two cents.


----------



## RizzoMaryland (Feb 12, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Truly a piece of work.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

is it really still an allegation when they have you on national tv doing it?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

"Dad, you're the greatest"

"Now shut the f%$k up and go get that log, mutha%$#ker!...

"You gone' hit me, then hit me!"


----------



## ERAD_DIB (Mar 13, 2009)

I think I saw part of one show with them on it.

"Watch out for the  bridge!"
*{CRUNCH}*
"   !"

Is that the guy?


----------



## ClosetPro (Apr 29, 2009)

ERAD_DIB said:


> I think I saw part of one show with them on it.
> 
> "Watch out for the  bridge!"
> *{CRUNCH}*
> ...


LMAO! Yeah that's him - the next stroke victim!


----------



## Blackcloud (Apr 19, 2009)

i dislike that guy.


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 12, 2007)

I feel sorry for Jimmy the kid. He's probably never done anything but help his Dad and is so beaten down he's afraid to do anything else.
He's trying to make the best of a bad situation but in his heart knows he's getting pooped on and really has no future.
I've seen this happen in construction so many times. Kids grow up not knowing anything else but their Dad's trade and under so much intimination they don't have the confidence to try something else. His dad's probably drilled logging in his head since he could walk.
What's this kid going to do on his own? I bet he doesn't have enough confidence in himself to flip burgers or wash cars. He's a good kid too.
Someone needs to give the old man an attitude adjustment with a two by four about 3 foot long. He needs it.
I imagine the history channel will bail him out though.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I worked for my dad for six months when I got out of high school. 17 years would pass before I would work for him again. Made it about 14 months that time. Five years later he asked me to come work for him again. I declined. He responded in a less than pleasant way. That was seven years ago. Coincidentally, it's been seven years since we talked.

If I had the resources, I would bring that kid over here and give him a job.


Some folks just bring it on themselves.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Karma is a *****! F%ck that old man!:clap:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

> “unfortunately theft of the public’s resources is an all-too-common occurrence,” said dnr’s chief enforcement officer larry raedel. “*but it is unusual for people to document their illegal activity on national television*.”


lol


----------

